# What you might see



## slowp (Dec 22, 2010)

if it weren't scripted and edited. Here's some downhill yarding. You'll hear some talk between the chaser and hooktender in the background, along with the whistle as they work the logs down the hill. No excitement, no drama. Too boring. 

It won't let me embed it today so here's the site.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFkx6jbks0k


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That can't be right! There was no near death experience.


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2010)

2dogs said:


> That can't be right! There was no near death experience.



It is almost correct. I think there may be one F word in the dialogue. Not sure. We need one of those computer nerds like on TV to enhance the audio.


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing! The yarder operator in this video is using chocker people guidance to extract the wood and not just pressing the gas and stepping up horse power!... :chainsawguy:


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 23, 2010)

I will say those axmen camera operators hold their cameras much more still. Work on that will ya? Phhttt!


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya I think I heard a little cuss word. 
Nice vid though.


----------



## slowp (Dec 23, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I will say those axmen camera operators hold their cameras much more still. Work on that will ya? Phhttt!



Everyone's a critic.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 23, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I will say those axmen camera operators hold their cameras much more still. Work on that will ya? Phhttt!



You mean like when they showed the Rygaard outfit doing their cutting in the last episode. Man, I was so dizzy after watching that. The only saw footage they have and they were gonna be darned if they didn't mess with it.


----------

